# Skillung Schurke\Krieger



## p1Ng (29. Juli 2009)

HAllo wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die skillung am besten gestallte.

Schurke ist miene Hauptklasse und der Krieger meine 2 klasse.
Will soviel wie möglich aus der Kombo rausholen also wäre nett wenn mir wer sagen kann 
wie weit ich was skillen sollte. und welche combo ich fahren sollte.

Bitte um Hilfe

Danke


----------



## p1Ng (7. August 2009)

Ist wohl ein witzt, das keiner Schurke\Krieger ist und mir da mal helfen kann!


----------



## N1ght4ss4s1n (18. August 2009)

ich bin grad mal 33 krieger und 32 schurke nd bin mit dem dmg output nicht so ganz zufrieden also ich bin in dem fall kein ansprechpartner. ich hoffe das es hier bald antworten gibt


----------



## Xergart (25. August 2009)

da bisher noch nichts kam stelle ich auch mal direkt meine frage mit rein: Welche Kombi macht mehr schaden(vllt. auf grund des eq / eliteskills): Schurke/krieger oder Krieger/schurke


----------



## karzar (4. November 2009)

Also ich bin Schurke/Krieger lev:52/48 !

Schurke sollte Skille: Meucheln ,gem.Schlag, wundenAngriff, berühr.d.Todes, Schattengefängnis,
und für Gruppe: Spitzel.
Meine Angriffs-Kombo= Mörder-Zorn + Vorsatz + 3xMeucheln + 2x gem.Schlag + 1x WndenAngriff +
Hieb so in etwa.

Krieger Skillen: Hieb, takt.Angriff, Alle AOE`s (Flächenschaden), Bluttanz, Aggressivität, wüiender
Angriff.  (benutze Zweihand-Axt darum kein eröffnungs-Angriff usw. !)

Kombo= Raserei, Ansturm, Meucheln+ Hieb+takt.Angriff und alle AOE`s je nach Gegner !

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch ein bischen Helfen, oder Inspirieren es besser zu machen !!!


----------



## Darth Davarus (30. Januar 2010)

also ich bin jetzt schurke/krieger 44/16,der witz daran is das ich als krieger gestartet hab und ihn einfach S...... fand als neuling is der mit dem ganzen skill kram absolut nicht zu empfehelen da das noch für einige verwirrung sorgen kann,deshalb hab ich auch mit meinenm schurken weiter gelvlt und bin im mom auf dem stand mir meinen krieger zu verlernen und mage oder dudu zu nehmen. also für neulinge is der krieger absolut die falsche wahl
LG Darth Davarus


----------



## Lunethus (9. Februar 2010)

ich habe mal eine Frage: wenn man Schurke/Krieger ist, funktioniert der DoT von Toter Winkel auch, wenn man in der Haupthand, bzw. in beiden Händen eine Axt trägt? 
wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## Darth Davarus (3. April 2010)

_dazu kann ich jetzt nur sagen:steht im info text von toter winkel , wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Darth Davarus (3. April 2010)

achja @ karzar ich wusste noch gar nich das man schattengefängnis skillen muss^^


----------

